# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما الدليل على نجاسة دم ما يؤكل لحمه ؟

## أبو شعيب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،

سمعت الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرحه لبلوغ المرام يقول إنّ دماء ما يؤكل لحمه نجسة ، يجب التحرز والتنـزه منها ؛ فعجبت من ذلك لسماعي فتوى له من قبل بطهارة روث وبول ما يؤكل لحمه .

وقد استدل الشيخ بآية : {قُل لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلاَّ أَن يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَّسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقاً أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ} [الأنعام : 145] ... فقال إن الرجس هنا بمعنى النجس ..

وهو نفسه قد قال في نفس الشريط إنّ ميتة ما يؤكل لحمه طاهرة .. والآية قد ذكرت الميتة على أنها رجس ، فكيف وقع الاستثناء ؟

فإن وقع الاستثناء في الميتة ، فإن معنى الرجس هنا لا يُحمل على النجاسة ..

أو إن حُمل على ميتة ما لا يؤكل لحمه ، أفلا يُحمل عليه الدم المسفوح أيضاً ؟

وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## علي المجمعي

وحرمة الدم المسفوح قد ثبتت بدليل مقطوع به ، وهو قوله تعالى : { قل لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا . . . } الآية ، وانعقد الإجماع أيضا على حرمته 
قال الشنقيطي في اضواء البيان :
" قوله تعالى : (إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم) الآية ، ظاهر هذه الآية أن جميع أنواع الميتة والدم حرام ، ولكنه بين في موضع آخر أن ميتة البحر خارجة عن ذلك التحريم وهو قوله : (أحل لكم صيد البحر وطعامه) الآية ، إذ ليس للبحر طعام غير الصيد إلا ميتته . ....... وأشار في موضع آخر إلى أن غير المسفوح من الدماء ليس بحرام وهو قوله : (إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا)فيفهم منه أن غير المسفوح كالحمرة التي تعلو القدر من أثر تقطيع اللحم ليس بحرام ، إذ لو كان كالمسفوح لما كان في التقييد بقوله : (مسفوحا) . "

----------


## تيم الله

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،
> 
> سمعت الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرحه لبلوغ المرام يقول إنّ دماء ما يؤكل لحمه نجسة ، يجب التحرز والتنـزه منها ؛ فعجبت من ذلك لسماعي فتوى له من قبل بطهارة روث وبول ما يؤكل لحمه .


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤال هنا بعد إذنكم، كيف يكون الروث والبول لما يؤكل لحمه طاهراً وعندنا هذا الحديث النبوي:

أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الغائط ، فأمرني أن آتيه بثلاثة أحجار ، فوجدت حجرين ، والتمست الثالث فلم أجده ، فأخذت روثة فأتيته بها ، فأخذ الحجرين وألقى الروثة ، وقال : هذا ركس . وقال إبراهيم بن يوسف عن أبيه عن أبي إسحاق : حدثني عبد الرحمن . 

الراوي:عبدالله بن مسعودالمحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح بخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 156
خلاصة حكم المحدث:[صحيح]


لم أفهم.. إن كان طاهراً فلمَ ألقاه عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال إنه ركس!




> وقد استدل الشيخ بآية : {قُل لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلاَّ أَن يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَّسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقاً أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ} [الأنعام : 145] ... فقال إن الرجس هنا بمعنى النجس ..
> 
> وهو نفسه قد قال في نفس الشريط إنّ ميتة ما يؤكل لحمه طاهرة .. والآية قد ذكرت الميتة على أنها رجس ، فكيف وقع الاستثناء ؟


 
وكيف تكون ميتة ما يؤكل لحمه طاهرة أصلاً! وعندنا هذا الحديث النبوي الصحيح:

ماتت شاة لميمونة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هلا انتفعتم بإهابها قالوا إنها ميتة فقال إن دباغ الأديم طهوره
الراوي:عبدالله بن عباسالمحدث: الطحاوي - المصدر: شرح معاني الآثار - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/469
خلاصة حكم المحدث:صحيح

أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بشاة ميتة فقال هلا انتفعتمبإهابها قالوا يا رسول الله إنها ميتة قال إنما حرم أكلها زاد عقيل أو ليس في الماء والدباغ ما يطهرها وقال ابن هانئ أو ليس في الماء والقرظ ما يطهرها
الراوي:عبدالله بن عباسالمحدث: الدارقطني - المصدر: سنن الدارقطني - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/117
خلاصة حكم المحدث:إسناده صحيح


طالما الدباغ يطهر إهابها إذن أفهم أنها لم تكن طاهرة ( نجسة ككل ) قبل الدباغ.. أم ما ترون ؟





> فإن وقع الاستثناء في الميتة ، فإن معنى الرجس هنا لا يُحمل على النجاسة ..
> 
> أو إن حُمل على ميتة ما لا يؤكل لحمه ، أفلا يُحمل عليه الدم المسفوح أيضاً ؟


 
أخي الكريم، بحسب فهمي البسيط.. 
بناء على حديث "شاة ميمونة" ميتة ما يؤكل لحمه نجسة، فمن باب أولى أن تكون إذن ميتة ما لا يؤكل لحمه نجسة، بالتالي كل الميتة رجس.. ضمن المعنى الذي يحمل على النجاسة، والله أعلم!

أما بالنسبة "للدم المسفوح".. فهل لو جُرِحت شاة جرحاً بسيطاً بحيث ظهرت بضع قطرات من الدماء، فهل هذا دم مسفوح ( ظاهر مكشوف مُهرَق ) من الرجس ( بمعنى النجس )؟! 

وكذلك عند غسلنا للحم قبل الطهي وأثناء طهيه.. فهل الدم الذي يخرج ويطفو هو دمٌ مسفوح (ظاهر مكشوف مُهرَق) بالتالي الذي يُحمل عليه حكم أنه رجس ( بمعنى نجس ) ؟! 

أما عندما حرّم مولانا الحكيم الدم عامةً فلم يذكر في آية تحريمه أنه رجس، ولكن عندما خصص الدم المسفوح فذكر أنه رجس ( بمعنى نجس ) وشمل معه الميتة ولحم الخنزير.. واستثنى فقط ما أهل به لغير الله ( أسماه طعام الفسق ) من اعتباره رجس ( بمعنى نجس ) مع بقاء حكم تحريمه.. فهل ترون أن كل حرام لزاماً هو رجس نجس ؟!

..

وجزاك الله خيراً على إثارة هذه التساؤلات التي أثارت بدورها عندي تساؤلات.

----------


## أبو شعيب

الأخ (علي المجمعي) ،

جزاك الله خيراً .. لقد وقع عندي التباس وخلط في فهم كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين عندما قال ما نصّه : "كل دم الحوت طاهر ، لأن ميتته طاهرة ، وكل ما ميتته طاهرة فدمه طاهر .. فهذا باب ينفعك .. كل شيء ميتته طاهرة فدمه طاهر" .. وكان في الصوت تشويش لم أفهمه ، ولعلّ ذلك ما سبب الالتباس عندي .

والآن قد تبيّن لي أنه يقصد فقط ميتتة البحر ..

على أية حال ، فلنتكلم في استدلال الشيخ ابن عثيمين بهذه الآية دليلاً على نجاسة الدم المسفوح ؛ فهل هذه الآية دليل صريح في نجاسة الدم المسفوح ؟

بعض من أسمع له وأقرأ يقول إن الضمير في "فإنه رجس" عائد على "لحم الخنـزير" ، ولو كان المقصود جميع هذه الأصناف ، لقال : "فإنها" .. لا "فإنه" .. فما تقول ؟

واستدل على هذا الفهم بأثرين .. فالأول :

أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ يُصَلِّي عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ ، وَأَبُو جَهْلٍ وَأَصْحَابٌ لَهُ جُلُوسٌ إ، ِذْ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْض : أَيُّكُمْ يَجِيءُ بِسَلَى جَزُورِ بَنِي فُلَانٍ فَيَضَعُهُ عَلَى ظَهْرِ مُحَمَّدٍ إِذَا سَجَدَ ؟ فَانْبَعَثَ أَشْقَى الْقَوْمِ ، فَجَاءَ بِهِ فَنَظَرَ حَتَّى إذا سَجَدَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَضَعَهُ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ ، وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ لَا أُغْنِي شَيْئًا ، لَوْ كَانَ لِي مَنَعَةٌ . قَالَ : فَجَعَلُوا يَضْحَكُونَ  وَيُحِيلُ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ ، وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - سَاجِدٌ ، لَا يَرْفَعُ رَأْسَهُ ، حَتَّى جَاءَتْهُ فَاطِمَةُ ، فَطَرَحَتْ عَنْ ظَهْرِهِ ..... الحديث

والثاني :

قد صح عن ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه  - أنه نحر جزوراً ، فتلطخ بدمها وفرثها ، ثم أقيمت الصلاة ، فصلى ولم يتوضأ . 

[ أخرجه عبد الرزاق في " المصنف " (1 / 125) ، وابن أبي شيبة (1 / 392) ، والطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " (9 / 28 4) بسند صحيح عنه ، ورواه البغوي في " الجعديات " (2 / 887 / 2503) ]

فما الجواب عن ذلك ؟

----------

الأخ (تيم الله) ،

أما روث وبول ما يؤكل لحمه ، فالظاهر من القول أنها طاهرة .. وهو قول مشهور .




> بول وروث الحيوان الذي يؤكل لحمه طاهر
> 
> والدتي لديها طيور، وهذه الطيور تتبرز في كل مكان، على السجاد والملابس، أنا أجد هذا الأمر مقرفاً للغاية وأعتبره من النجاسة . أرجو أن تخبرني بالحكم في هذه الحالة
> 
> 
> الحمد لله
> أولاً : إذا كانت هذه الطيور مما يجوز أكل لحمها شرعاً ، كالعصافير والدجاج والبط .... إلخ فروثها طاهر ، وهكذا الحكم في كل حيوان يؤكل لحمه ، كالغنم والبقر والخيول ...... إلخ .
> وقد دل على طهارة بول وروث كل حيوان يؤكل لحمه أدلة كثيرة ، منها :
> 1- أن الأصل في الأشياء أنها طهارة ، ولم يأت دليل شرعي صحيح يدل على نجاسة هذه الأشياء .
> ...


وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## تيم الله

> {قُل لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلاَّ أَن يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَّسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقاً أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ} [الأنعام : 145]


الهاء في "فإنه" راجعة على "الطعام" المحذوفة, أي طعاماً يطعمه الطاعم وجعله الله تعالى مُحرّماً وهو ( الطعام الذي أوحي لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه محرم: ميتة، دم مسفوح، لحم خنزير.. فإنه -الطعام- رجس)، والله أعلم.

----------


## تيم الله

فقط توضيح لما أفهمه من الآية الكريمة والآيات الأخرى المتعلقة بتحريم الدم أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم له، أحب أن أكتبه حتى أسمع ما عند الإخوة فيصححون فهمي لي :

حكم أنه رجس يُحمل على الدم المسفوح و ليس الدم عامة، فحيث ذكر العليم تحريم الدم مطلقاً مع الميتة ولحم الخنزير لم يذكر أنه رجس، ولكن المرة الوحيدة التي ذكر أنه رجس عندما خصص بأنه دم مسفوح.

ومحور التحريم كله متعلق باعتباره طعام يُطعَم (نستطعمه) أي الدم المسفوح الذي جُعِل طعاماً، وسياق الآيات السابقة متعلق بما يؤكل ( يُطعم ) وما حرمه المشركون افتراء بغير علم ولا وحي. 

أما أن يصيب ثوبنا أو يصيبنا شيء من الدم فعندها يُحمل على الدم عامة لا الدم الذي سُفح واهرورق لنطعمه وحَكم رب العالمين على أنه رجس ( باعتبار الهاء راجعة الطعام )، أي رجس كطعام محرم نطعمه.

وانظروا التأكيد في يطعمه -محرماً على طاعم يطعمه- مع أنه لو لم يذكر "طاعم يطعمه" لكان واضحاً أنّ التحريم راجع على الطعام لا سيما في سياق الآيات الكريمة السابقة.

من ناحية أخرى..
{قُل لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلاَّ أَن يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَّسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقاً أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ}

لو أنّ رجس عائدة فقط على "لحم خنزير" لأخّر ذكر "لحم خنزير" وقدّم عليها طعام الفسق الذي أهلّ لغير الله به، ولكن العليم الحكيم استثنى طعام الفسق هذا من حكم أنه رجس وأبقاه ضمن حكم التحريم.. بمعنى.. لو رجس فقط للحم خنزير لكان أولى أن تكون الآية عندئذ هكذا:
قُل لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلاَّ أَن يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَّسْفُوحاً أَوْ فِسْقاً أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ

ولكن العليم الحكيم أخّر طعام الفسق الذي أهل لغير الله به، لأنه وإن كان مُحرّماً -بسبب النية الواقعة فيه لا بسبب أنه محرم بذاته- ولكنه ليس رجساً كالأصناف الثلاثة الأخرى التي قدم ذكرها.

بانتظار سماع ما عند الإخوة الكرام.

----------


## أبو شعيب

أخي الكريم (تيم الله) ،

قبل أن أعقّب على فهمك لهذه الآية ، أود أن أسألك :

هل الفسق الذي أهلّ لغير الله به هو في حكم الشرع : رجس أم لا ؟

وكلامك عن عودة الضمير على الطعام ، هل هو دلالة ظنّية محتملة ، أم قطعية ؟

لعلك تعلم أن الدليل متى ما داخله الاحتمال ، سقط به الاستدلال .. فما دليلك على عودة الضمير على الطعام ؟ .. يُمكن أن يُقال كما قال ذلك الشيخ الذي قرأت له إنه عائد على لحم الخنـزير أيضاً .. وليس لأيّ منكما حجّة قاطعة في مورد النـزاع .

----------


## تيم الله

> قبل أن أعقّب على فهمك لهذه الآية ، أود أن أسألك :
> 
> هل الفسق الذي أهلّ لغير الله به هو في حكم الشرع : رجس أم لا ؟


بحثتُ أخي ولم أجد في الكتاب والسنة بينة على أنّ الفسق الذي أُهلّ لغير الله به، أو حتى الفسق الذي لم يذكر اسم الله عليه.. لم أجد أنه في حكم الشرع رجس، فهل عندك –حفظك الله- بينة على أنه رجس ؟

فإن لم يكن، فما رأيك عندئذ بتأخير ذكر طعام الفسق الذي أهل لغير الله به وتقديم ذكر طعام لحم الخنزير في الآية الكريمة ؟ ألا تقوّي عندئذ دلالة أن يكون الضمير في "فإنه رجس" راجع على الطعام بأصنافه الثلاثة ؟




> وكلامك عن عودة الضمير على الطعام ، هل هو دلالة ظنّية محتملة ، أم قطعية ؟




بل يظهر لي أنها ظنية محتملة لا تنفع أن تكون حجة قاطعة. 
وإذن.. لا بد من النظر باتجاه آخر..

بالنسبة لاستدلال "الشيخ" بسلى الجزور ( ولا بد أنها من الفسق بالمناسبة ) التي ألقاها المشركون على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم –بأبي وأمي هو- .. وبتلَطُّخ ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- بالدم أثناء النحر، فهذا الاستدلال بالأثرين -إن لم يوجد دليل يخالفه أو يوضح مسألة فيه- يدل على أنّ دم الأنعام ليس بِرِجس –بمعنى نجس- .. إنما لم أفهم ما علاقة الدم في الأثرين المذكورين "بالدم المسفوح" في الآية؛ فإنما جُعل الدم المسفوح رجساً مُحرّماً –في الآية الكريمة-كطعام تماماً كما جعلت الميتة رجساً محرماً كطعام. فرأيت أن وجه استدلال "الشيخ" ضعيف ؛ 

"ماتت شاة لامرأة من أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأتاها فأخبرته فقال هلا انتفعتم بمسكها فقالت يا رسول الله بمسك ميتة قالت فقرأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم { قل لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به } إنكم لستم تأكلونه قال فبعث إليها فسلخت قال ابن عباس فجعلوا مسكها قربة ثم رأيتها بعد شنة" 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث:ابن جرير الطبري - المصدر: مسند ابن عباس - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/798
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح

"ألا دبغتم إهابها واستنفعتم به . قالوا : يا رسول الله ، إنها ميتة ! قال : إنما حرم أكلها" 
الراوي: ميمونة، المحدث: الألباني، المصدر: صحيح أبي داود، الصفحة أو الرقم: 4120 ، خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

فإن ذبح رجل شاة وأصابه من دمائها التي سُفحت ثم صلى بدون أن يعيد وضوءه، فبناء على الأثرين اللذين نقلتهما فالدم طاهر، صح ؟ 
طيب.. جيد، ولكن إن ملأ كأساً وشرب من ذات الدم المسفوح باعتباره طعام يطعمه لِظنه أنّ فيه شفاء أو يمنح قوة وعافية أو حتى لأنه يحب طعمه.. فعندئذ هذا الدم المسفوح الذي طَعِمه رجسٌ مُحرّم ( كالميتة في الأثرين أعلاه التي أكلها حرام وهي رجس بينما الانتفاع بإهابها أو مسكها حلال ). 



أخي أظن أنّه علينا أن نتدبر في ذكر الحكيم لـ "طاعم يطعمه".. أُنظر معي لو سمحت:
(1)
"قل لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه.."
لا بد أن نفهم معنى وطبيعة الإطعام المقصودة وعندئذ سنرى لماذا "الدم المسفوح" إذا جُعل طعاماً فإنه رجس وليس فقط محرم، وعندئذ قد نفهم لماذا إن أصابنا شيءٌ من هذا الدم نفسه أثناء نحره مثلاً فالدم الذي يصيبنا ليس برجس، وإن كان دماً مسفوحاً.

في القرآن الكريم نرى الآية المجيدة التالية توضح معنى أن تَطعم :

فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُمْ بِنَهَرٍ فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَنْ لَمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلَّا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً مِنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ قَالُوا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو اللَّهِ كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ) (البقرة:249)


واضح أن الذين شربوا قد طعموا منه، والذين اغترفوا لم يطعموا.

أؤلئك المؤمنون الذين لم يطعموه وفقط اغترفوا غرفة بأيديهم هم لم يتخذوا الماء طعاماً، ولو طعموه لكان معنى هذا أنهم شربوا وارتووا وليس كما قد يخطر للبعض بأنهم تذوقوا بل اتخذوه طعاما سدوا به حاجتهم، فالطعام إذن كأنه "وجبة" ( كما في لسان القرآن قال الحكيم: "طعام مسكين" ).. تطعمه أي تتخذه طعاماً، بمعنى تأكل منه بتواصل ويصبح من أطعمتك الاعتيادية التي تأكل وتسد حاجتك منها ( من معاني الطعم في لسان العرب الاتصال ). 

وهذا ليس معناه أنّ تذوق الميتة وإن لقمة منها يعني أن الحكم ( محرم رجس ) لا يقع، بل يقع لأنها جُعِلت طعاماً، وبذا.. سواء أكل الطاعم لقمة أم أكل "دجاجة ميتة" كاملة، سواء أكل كل يوم منها أو أكل في السنة مرة واحدة أو كلما زار منطقة متواجد فيها الصنف ( لحم الخنزير مثلاً ).. لا يهم عندئذ.. إذ ما يهم هنا أن تكون طعاماً يطعمه الطاعم.

(2)
كذلك لاحظ في الآيات الكريمة الأخرى –الثلاث- التي حرم عز وجل فيها الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله لم يذكر فيها حكم الرجس لأي من الأصناف الثلاثة ولا سمى تبارك وتعالى ما أُهل به لغير الله بالفسق، فإذا جمعنا الآيات الأربعة ونظرنا فيها سنرى بأنه جل وعلا لما فصّل -في آية الدم المسفوح- بيّن لنا أنّ تلك الأصناف عندما تكون طعاماً يطعمه الطاعم فإنه ( الطعام) حينئذ رجسٌ محرم، وفي الآيات الثلاثة الأخرى ذكر حكم التحريم بالعموم بصيغة فعل. 

وقد بدأ تبارك اسمه الحكيم في آية "الدم المسفوح" قوله المجيد بـِ:
"قل لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به"

ولم يقل على غرار الآيات الثلاث ( "حرمت عليكم الميتة و.." أو "إنما حرم عليكم الميتة و.." ).

ولكن فصّل تلك الآيات..

وكما ذكرتُ في مداخلتي السابقة بأنه لو لم يذكر "طاعم يطعمه" لفهمنا من الآية الكريمة ومن سياق الآيات السابقة أن السياق في تحريم ما يؤكل إذ قال عز وجل في سياق الآيات التي سبقت آية "الدم المسفوح" في الأنعام :
( وَمِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ حَمُولَةً وَفَرْشاً كُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ) (الأنعام:142)
فلماذا يذكر ربنا العظيم تبارك اسمه الحكيم.. لماذا يذكر ويُحدد "طاعم يطعمه".. لماذا فصّل؟ 
ولم يقل " حرم عليكم" كما في الآيات العامة الثلاث.. بل "محرماً على طاعم يطعمه".. حدّد وفصل في هذه الآية، وهذا من شأن الكتاب الذي فُصّلت آياته.. سبحان الحكيم الخبير.


.. هكذا أفهم معنى الآية الكريمة:
لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي طعاماً محرماً على طاعم يطعمه إلا إن يكون هذا الطعام ميتة أو دماً مسفوحاً أو لحم خنزير فإنّ هذا الذي صُيِّر طعاماً يطعمه الطاعم رجس.. 

وأما طعام الفسق الذي أهل لغير الله به فمحرم إنما ليس برجس ولعله لهذا أخر ذكره عز وجل، وقد يكون هذا له علاقة بجنس تلك الأشياء -الميتة، الدم، لحم الخنزير- وطبيعة خصائصها وقد يكون هناك علل أخرى، وهذا يحتاج بحث، والله أعلم. 

وبكل الأحوال أحتاج أن أن أنظر وأبحث أكثر لأفهم الفرق بين الرجس والنجس والرجز والركس، وقد نظرت في مواضع "رجس" في القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي الشريف، ووجدت أنها تحتاج نظر وتدبّر.. وطلب هداية من العليم الحكيم، وقد سألت بعض الكرام ممن جعلوا كتاب ربهم المجيد شغلهم الشاغل بأن يعينونا في التدبر والبحث، وما زلت أنتظر منهم رد، والله المستعان.

بارك الله فيك أخي، وبانتظار تعقيبك.

----------


## أبو شعيب

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك الله خيراً .

يجب أن نحدد أولاً مفهوم الميتة .. وما وجدته في كتب الفقه أنهم يعرّفون الميتة بأنها كل ما مات بغير تذكية شرعية .. وعلى ذلك يقول ابن تيمية في [مجموع الفتاوى : 35/154]:



> وَمَنْ لَا تُؤْكَلُ ذَبِيحَتُهُ فَذَبِيحَتُهُ كَالْمَيْتَةِ


ويقول أيضاً في [مجموع الفتاوى : 35/135] في حديثه عن النصيرية :



> وَالصَّحِيحُ فِي ذَلِكَ أَنَّ أَوَانِيَهُمْ لَا تُسْتَعْمَلُ إلَّا بَعْدَ غَسْلِهَا ؛ فَإِنَّ ذَبَائِحَهُمْ مَيْتَةٌ ، فَلَا بُدَّ أَنْ يُصِيبَ أَوَانِيَهُمْ الْمُسْتَعْمَلَ  ةَ مَا يَطْبُخُونَهُ مِنْ ذَبَائِحِهِمْ ، فَتَنْجُسُ بِذَلِكَ


فحكم بنجاسة ذبائحهم .

فما مفهوم الميتة عندك ؟ فإن أقررت أن الميتة هي كل ما مات بغير تذكية شرعية ، فنأتي إلى الآية فأقول : لماذا قدّم الله - تعالى - لفظة "رجس" على "فسقاً" ؟ .. أوليس كل ما أهلّ لغير الله هو ميتة ؟

فإن دلّ ذلك على شيء ، دلّ على أن لفظة "رجس" لا يُقصد بها جميع الطعام المحرّم ، وإلا لما خرج ما أهلّ به لغير الله من وصف الرجس .

لكنك يمكن أن تقول إنّ ما أهل لغير الله به داخل في وصف "الميتة" ، وأن إخراجه عن وصف الرجس إنما هو لتأكيد التحريم بزيادة علّة أخرى فيه ، وهي : الفسق .. فيكون المعنى : هو رجس لأنه ميتة ، وهو فسق لأنه أهل به لغير الله .

وعندها لا أجد ما أنقض به كلامك وأرجع عن كلامي (ابتسامة) .

-----------------

تقول :



> فإن لم يكن، فما رأيك عندئذ بتأخير ذكر طعام الفسق الذي أهل لغير الله به وتقديم ذكر طعام لحم الخنزير في الآية الكريمة ؟ ألا تقوّي عندئذ دلالة أن يكون الضمير في "فإنه رجس" راجع على الطعام بأصنافه الثلاثة ؟


سأبيّن لك أن الضمير عائد على لحم الخنـزير لا على الأصناف الثلاثة .. إن شاء الله .

هل يصحّ لنا أن نقول : ما أجد في مَنْ أعرف من الرجال شديداً يُستعان به إلا أن يكون أحمد ، أو سعيداً ، أو زيداً ، فإنه قويّ الشوكة ؟

هل يصح أن تستعمل ضمير المفرد لوصف هؤلاء الثلاثة ؟ .. أم أنك تقول : "فإنهم" عوضاً عن "فإنه" ؟

تأمل هذا المثال جيداً ، تجد أن إعادتك الضمير على "الطعام" لا يستقيم .. فقد وقع التنويع والتفصيل ، فيجب أن يأتي الضمير واصفاً هذه الأفراد .

فإن "الطعام" مستثنى منه .. وهذه الأفراد الثلاثة هي المستثنى .. وأنت أرجعت الضمير على المستثنى منه .. فيكون المعنى عندئذ كالتالي :

لا أجد طعاماً يَحرُمُ أكله إلا بضعة أنواع ، فإنه (أي الطعام) رجس .

فإن قلت : إنما أعني أن الضمير عائد على "أكله" .. قلت .. لا يمكن إعادة ضمير على ضمير آخر !! .. وهذا الضمير في "أكله" عائد على الطعام أصلاً .. فالمعنى هو : يحرم أكل الطعام إلا بضعة أنواع .

وأنت تقول في مشاركة رقم #5:



> الهاء في "فإنه" راجعة على "الطعام" المحذوفة, أي طعاماً يطعمه الطاعم وجعله الله تعالى مُحرّماً وهو ( الطعام الذي أوحي لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه محرم: ميتة، دم مسفوح، لحم خنزير.. فإنه -الطعام- رجس)، والله أعلم.


هذا لا يستقيم لك .. فإن التحريم وقع بعد ذكر الطعام .. فالأصل في الكلام : كل الطعام حلال إلا هذه الثلاث .. فكيف تُرجع الضمير على الطعام الحلال ؟؟ .. 

أرأيت لو أنك قرأت هذا المقطع من الآية : {قُل لاَّ أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوْحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ} .. ثم سكت .. ألا يفيد هذا إباحة جميع أنواع الطعام ؟

فهذا يدلّ على أن الرجس لا يعود على "الطعام" .. لأنه حلال .. إنما يعود على أفراد ما استثني من الطعام ، ولا يُمكن العزو إليها جميعاً إلا بضمير المؤنث "ها" .. كما تقول : هذه أطعمة .. هذه أشربة .. وهكذا .

فإن تبيّن ذلك ، علمنا أنّ الضمير عائد على فرد مذكّر من هذه الثلاث ، وهو - بحسب ظاهر اللفظ - لحم الخنـزير .

-----------------

تقول :



> بالنسبة لاستدلال "الشيخ" بسلى الجزور ( ولا بد أنها من الفسق بالمناسبة ) التي ألقاها المشركون على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم –بأبي وأمي هو- .. وبتلَطُّخ ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- بالدم أثناء النحر، فهذا الاستدلال بالأثرين -إن لم يوجد دليل يخالفه أو يوضح مسألة فيه- يدل على أنّ دم الأنعام ليس بِرِجس –بمعنى نجس- .. إنما لم أفهم ما علاقة الدم في الأثرين المذكورين "بالدم المسفوح" في الآية؛ فإنما جُعل الدم المسفوح رجساً مُحرّماً –في الآية الكريمة-كطعام تماماً كما جعلت الميتة رجساً محرماً كطعام. فرأيت أن وجه استدلال "الشيخ" ضعيف ؛


لعلك لم تفهم مرادي ..

أنا أريد الدليل على نجاسة الدم المسفوح ، بحيث يتوجب التطهر منه قبل الصلاة ، كسائر النجاسات .

وما معنى قولك إن الدم المسفوح جُعل رجساً محرماً كطعام ؟ .. هل تقصد إنه لا يضير التلوث به في الطهارة ؟ .. فإن قلتَ كذلك ، فقد وافقتني .

لكنّ استدلالاتك الأخرى تفيد نجاسة لمس الميتة ، ووجوب الدباغ لتطهير جلدها من النجاسة .. فهذا يعني أنك تعتقد بالنجاسة الحسية للدم أيضاً ، لأنك أدرجت معنى نجاسة الميتة في نجاسة الدم .

فإن قلت إنك لا تقصد أن هذه الآية دليل على النجاسة الحسيّة ، قلت لك .. فهل ترى أن لحم الخنـزير نجس نجاسة حسية بنص هذه الآية ؟ (وفي ذلك إجماع على ما أذكر) .

أما سائر حديثك عن الطعام ومعناه ، إلا في بعض مواضع (كتفسيرك لمعنى الشرب والطعام) ليست من شأن هذا البحث .

هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## تيم الله

في عجالة أسجل بأني أخطأت التعبير وجانبت الدقة حين قلت أن الضمير عائد على "الطعام" لأن تركيزي كان منصباً على المفاصلة بينه وبين لحم الخنزير، بينما قصدتُ فعلياً أن أقول الضمير عائد على "الطعام المحرم": على وجه الدقة "طعاماً محرماً". 

أعتذر.

يعني كما قلتُ في خاتمة مداخلتي السابقة:



> .. هكذا أفهم معنى الآية الكريمة:
> لا أجد فيما أوحي إلي طعاماً محرماً على طاعم يطعمه إلا إن يكون هذا الطعام ميتة أو دماً مسفوحاً أو لحم خنزير فإنّ هذا الذي صُيِّر طعاماً يطعمه الطاعم رجس..




سأعود إن شاء الله تعالى بعد أن أدقق النظر وأقوم ببعض البحث فيما يتعلق بمداخلتك الأخيرة أخي الكريم، والله المستعان وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

زادك الله علماً وحكمة.

----------


## أبو شعيب

حسناً أخي الكريم ..

حسب كلامك ، هل يجوز لغة أن نقول :

لا أجد رجلاً شديداً في الناس إلا أحمد ، وسعيداً ، وزيداً ، فإنه كثير الصبر ؟

هل تقول واصفاً الجميع : "فإنه" هنا ، أم : "فإنهم" ؟

ثم ماذا لو اشتهر عن أحمد القوة ، وعن سعيد كذلك ، ولم يُعرف ذلك عن زيد .. أفلا يصح عندئذ قولنا الآنف ؟ بمعنى : أن هؤلاء الاثنين علمتم سبب اختياري لهم ، أما زيد فإنه كثير الصبر ، لذلك أدرجته في أشداء الرجال ؟

ما رأيك ؟

----------


## علي المجمعي

الاخ ابو شعيب:
حسب ما فهمت: فانك اردت الدليل على حرمة الدم المسفوح، وقد حصلت عليه
اما الاخ تيم الله : فلم افهم ماذا يريد بالضبط
ولك اخي ابي شعيب بعض القول في موضوعنا
قال القرافي في الذخيرة (1\185):
والدم المسفوح نجس إجماعا وغير المسفوح طاهر على الأصح بقوله تعالى< أو دما مسفوحا > فمفهومه أن ما ليس بمسفوح مباح الأكل فيكون طاهرا ْ

وقال ابن حجر الهيتمي في فتاويه الفقهية :
قال الهيتمي في فتاويه :
"وسئل" رضي الله عنه عن لحم المذكاة يخرج منه عروق يخرج منها دم هل هو طاهر أو نجس يعفى عنه أو لا؟ "فأجاب" رضي الله عنه بقوله: الصحيح أنه نجس وأنه يعفى عنه, ومن قال إنه طاهر أراد به أنه حكم الطاهر باعتبار العفو عنه, ولا حجة لمن زعم حقيقة الطهارة لقوله تعالى: {أَوْ دَماً مَسْفُوحاً} [الأنعام: 145] لأن هذا مسفوح وإنما منع جريانه قلته؛ فلم يصح الاحتراز عنه في الآية بالمسفوح وإنما هو احتراز عن الكبد والطحال لأنهما لما انعقد أخرجا عن السفح فصارا طاهرين وحل أكلهما بنص قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "أحل لنا ميتتان ودمان السمك والجراد والكبد والطحال".

وقد قال كلمة الفصل - كعادته - النووي في المجموع، وبين المسألة ، فجزاه الله عن الاسلام كل خير:
قال المصنف رحمه الله : [ وأما الدم فنجس لحديث عمار رضى الله عنه وفى دم السمك وجهان أحدهما نجس كغيره والثانى طاهر لانه ليس بأكثر من الميتة وميتة السمك طاهرة فكذا دمه ] 
[ الشرح ]
 أما حديث عمار فضعيف سبق بيان ضعفه ويغنى عنه حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال للمستحاضة (إذا اقبلت الحيضة فدعى الصلاة وإذا ادبرت فاغسلي عنك الدم وصلي) رواه البخاري ومسلم 
وعن أسماء رضى الله عنها قالت (جاءت امرأة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت احدانا يصيب ثوبها من دم الحيض كيف تصنع به قال (تحته ثم تقرضه بالماء ثم تنضحه ثم تصلى فيه) رواه البخاري ومسلم 
والدلائل علي نجاسة الدم متظاهرة ولا أعلم فيه خلافا عن أحد من المسلمين ...
وأما الوجهان في دم السمك فمشهوران 
ونقلهما الاصحاب أيضا في دم الجراد 
ونقلهما الرافعى أيضا في الدم المتحلب من الكبد والطحال 
والاصح في الجميع النجاسة 
وممن قال بنجاسة دم السمك مالك واحمد وداود 
وقال أبو حنيفة طاهر 
وأما دم القمل والبراغيت والقراد والبق ونحوها مما ليس له نفس سائلة فنجسة عندنا كغيرها من الدماء لكن يعفى عنها في الثوب والبدن للحاجة كما سنوضحه ان شاء الله تعالى 
وممن قال بنجاسة هذه الدماء مالك 
وقال أبو حنيفة هي طاهرة وهي أصح الروايتين عن أحمد 
وأما قول المصنف [لانه ليس باكثر من الميتة] 
فكلام ناقص لانه ينتقض بدم الآدمى فانه نجس مع ان ميتته طاهرة علي المذهب فينبغي ان يزاد فيقال ميتته طاهرة مأكولة 
(فرع) مما تعم به البلوى الدم الباقي على اللحم وعظامه وقل من تعرض له من اصحابنا فقد ذكره أبو إسحق الثعلبي المفسر من اصحابنا ونقل عن جماعة كثيرة من التابعين انه لا بأس به 
ودليله المشقة في الاحتراز منه 
وصرح احمد واصحابه بان ما يبقى من الدم في اللحم معفو عنه، ولو غلبت حمرة الدم في القدر لعسر الاحتراز منه 
وحكوه عن عائشة وعكرمة والثوري وابن عيينة وأبى يوسف واحمد واسحق وغيرهم 
واحتجت عائشة والمذكورون بقوله تعالى(الا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا) 
قالوا فلم ينه عن كل دم بل عن المسفوح خاصة وهو السائل.

----------


## تيم الله

> *اما الاخ تيم الله : فلم افهم ماذا يريد بالضبط*


*أخي الكريم علي المجمعي،*
*أنا في هذا المجلس العلمي -بارك الله فيك- أتدارس مع الأخ الكريم أبي شعيب المسألة التي طرح، أنظر فيها وأبحث.. وأتعلم، فجزاه الله عني كل خير على إتاحة هذه الفرصة لي عبر طرحه وأسلوبه.*




> *سأبيّن لك أن الضمير عائد على لحم الخنـزير لا على الأصناف الثلاثة .. إن شاء الله .*


*طيب، وبدوري.. إن شاء الله تعالى سأبين لك أن المثال الذي ضربته لا يستقيم، وأبين لك غير الذي بدا لك ( وغير الذي بدا لي )، والله المستعان.*
*وبالمناسبة، للآن نتفق في المحصلة ونختلف في الاستدلال.. والله أعلم.*

*صياغتك أخي -ابتداء- للمثال الذي ضربتَه أرى فيها خللا، إذ ليست مطابقة للآية الكريمة، فانظر معي ودقق –بارك الله فيك-:*

*في مثالك تقول:*



> *ما أجد في مَنْ أعرف من الرجال شديداً يُستعان به إلا أن يكون أحمد ، أو سعيداً ،أو زيداً ،فإنهقويّ الشوكة ؟*


*فهل أفهم أنّك في مثالك تطابق "مِن الرجال" مع "مِن الطعام" و"شديداً يستعان به" تطابقها مع "مُحرّماً على طاعم يطعمه" ؟* 

*سأعتبر أنّ هذا مقصدك لأنك أعدته وإن بشكل آخر في مداخلتك الأخيرة.*

*الآية المجيدة :*
*"قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنْزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ.."*

*في مِثالك:* 
*لا أجد من الرجال شديداً يستعان به إلا أن يكون أحمد او سعيداً او زيدا فإنه قوي الشوكة.*

*هنا أجد الضمير في "فإنه" راجع قطعاً وحصراً على زيد.* 
*وإلا يجب أن نقول* *فإنهم** أقوياء الشوكة إن أردنا إرجاع الضمير على "الرجال" لأنّ الرجال جمع، ويصح أن نُرجع الضمير على الرجال ونحن نريد الأسماء الثلاثة معاً، لأن هناك جامع مُتشرَك بين الأسماء الثلاثة ( أحمد وسعيد وزيد ) وهو أنها من جنس واحد ( رجال )، إلا أنه لا يستقيم عندئذ أن تضع بين الخيارات الثلاثة صنفاً آخراً من جنس آخر أو أن تضع نعتاً أو حال –على سبيل المثال- وإلا فإنك ستحتاج إلى جامع مُشترَك آخر غير الرجال.*

*يعني في مثالك الأسماء الثلاثة هي من جنس واحد هو عبارة عن جامع مشترك بينها ( الرجال ) وهذا مختلف تماماً عن الآية الكريمة فالمسميات الثلاثة ليست من جنس واحد.* 

*هذا.. و"رجل" اسم.. أما "مُحرّم" فنعت ( أليس كذلك؟ أرجو أن تصوّب لي إن أخطأت ).* 

*أما في الآية الكريمة فالمعنى:*


*لا أجد* *محرماً**يطعمه طاعم** إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحاً أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس.*

*هنا أجد أنّ الضمير في "فإنه" قد يكون راجعاً على المحرم الذي يطعمه الطاعم وقد يكون راجعاً على لحم الخنزير، بمعنى لا حجة قاطعة في هذا الدليل.* 
*وقولك لا يمكن العزو إلى الأصناف الثلاثة جميعاً إلا بضمير المؤنث ( فإنها )، فأقول –مما تبين لي-:*
*لا، لا يمكن.. وإلا فعلى ماذا سترد الضمير في "فإنها" ؟*
*إذ لا بد أن تُرجع الضمير على المشترَك الجامع للمسميات الثلاثة التي وردت، أليس كذلك؟ حقيقةً.. لا أرى جامعاً مشترَكاً بينها كأصناف أو مسميات إلا كونها مُحرّماً يطعمه طاعم، "فالأطعمة" ليست جامعاً مشتركاً بينها لأنها –المسميات- ليست أطعمة ولا أدري إن كان في لسان القرآن الكريم او لسان النبوة "أطعمة".. بل "طعام" لا "أطعمة". وسواء قلنا طعاما أو أطعمة فلا يصح أن نرد الضمير على الطعام .* 

*نعم.. الميتة ليست طعاماً والدم المسفوح ليس طعاماً.. ولحم الخنزير ليس طعاماً.*

*لمزيد من التوضيح.. والله المستعان:*

*الآية الكريمة هي:*
*"قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنْزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ.."*

*العليم الحكيم عز وجل لم يذكر "أطعمة" كصيغة جمع في القرآن الكريم بل ( طعام ):* 
*" كل الطعام كان حلاً لبني إسرائيل إلا ما حرم إسرائيل على نفسه..."*

*الآن نعود للآية..* 
*هل الميتة طعام؟ هل الدم المسفوح طعام؟ هل لحم الخنزير طعام؟* 
*الطعام ينزله المولى عز وجل أو ينبته من الأرض ليطعمه الطاعمون.*

*في الآيات الثلاث الأخرى ذكر الله عز وجل بأنه حرم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير ولم يذكر أنّ هذه "الأصناف" طعام.*

*في الآية الكريمة –محل البحث- لا يوجد طعام حرّمه الله عز وجل.* 
*لا ينبغي لنا أن نسمي "تلك الأصناف" طعاماً لأنّ الحكيم لم يُسمِّها ولم يجعلها طعاماً ثم حرّم هذا الطعام –كأصناف-* *( ولا يمكن أن يعود الضمير على أطعمة بالجمع كما أسلفتُ )**، ولكن الناس صيّرت "تلك الأصناف المختلفة المتنوعة المتعددة" طعاماً، ولو شاء الله عز وجل لقال طعام في الآية ولكنه تبارك اسمه الحكيم لم يفعل، بينما ذكر الفعل والفاعل ( طاعم يطعمه ).*

*أفإن أكلت فئة من الناس روثاً يكون طعاماً ؟!* 
*قد يجعلوه هم طعاماً لهم، ولكن عند الله عز وجل هذا ليس بطعام* *( بل هو ميتة ودم مسفوح ولحم خنزير؛ هو رجسٌ مُحرّم على طاعمٍ أن يطعمه )**، وبالتالي عند ذكر تحريمه* *( ولاحظ الصيغة مُحرّم وليس حرام )** فهو عز وجل يسميه ويعرّفه لنا بالحق كما هو عنده تبارك اسمه العليم، ولا يعنينا كيف صيّره الناس وبناء عليه ماذا سمّوه.. فتسمياتهم باطلة ومردودة، لا نتابعهم عليها.*

*بالتالي.. في الآية الكريمة لا يذكر العليم "هذا" الذي يطعمه هؤلاء الطاعمون صريحاً (كطعام) ولكن يذكره* *كمُحرَّم** قد يطعمه طاعمون، فإن سألنا فما هو وما تفصيله فهو ليس جنساً واحداً.* 

*بالتالي المشترك البيّـن –بيّنه العليم الحكيم- في الأصناف الثلاثة أو المسميات الثلاثة ذات الأجناس المختلفة هو أنّها:* 
*مُحرّم يطعمه طاعم.. أو إن شئت ممكن القول محرم اتخذه الناس طعاماً، أما "طعاماً محرماً" فأرى والله أعلم أنّ في هذه التسمية أو العبارة لبس لأنها قد تفهم على أنّ الميتة والدم المسفوح ولحم الخنزير في الأصلِ طعام تمّ تحريمه.*

*إنما هذا المُحرّم مما قد يطعمه طاعم هو رجس بأصنافه الثلاثة* *( لاحظ "إلا أن* *يكون**" عبارة تعبر عن جامع مُشترَك مُذكَّر ثم يأتي التفصيل )**.. هذا المحرم رجس بأصنافه المذكورة ربما بسبب:* 
*علة تتعلق بجنسه في حال معين** –**الدم المسفوح- ( فالدم الذي يطفو أثناء الطهي ونحوه لا يعتبر مسفوحاً فالدم المسفوح هو الظاهر المنساب الذي تطعمه وتشربه سواء بمفرده أو مختلطاً مع اللحم ).*
*وعلة تتعلق بجنسه* *-لحم الخنزير-**.* 
*وعلة حال طرأ عليه* *–الميتة-**.*

*أنظر الضمائر المتتالية المُذكَّرة والراجعة على "مُحرّماً":*
*"قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ* *مُحَرَّماً** عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُ**ـهُ** إِلَّا أَنْ* *يـَ**كُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنْزِيرٍ** فَإِنَّ**ـهُ** رِجْسٌ.."*

*بالنتيجة،* 
*كون الدم المسفوح رجسٌ على طاعمٍ أن يطعمه.. فهذا لا يتعارض مع الأثرين اللذين وضعتَهما أخي* *( وقد كتبت لك هذا من قبل )**، ولكني رأيت استدلال "الشيخ" بالأثرين كدليل لحصر الرجس في الآية على لحم الخنزير ضعيفاً، والله أعلم، فضلاً عن قولك "القاطع" في المداخلة الأخيرة بأنّ الضمير في "فإنه" لا يستقيم إلا أن يعود على لحم الخنزير، فهذا أخالفك فيه وقد بيّنت لك.* 

*أما بشأن الميتة والفسق، فاعذرني لم أنظر فيهما مطلقاً.. لأن "مثالك" أربكني واستحوذ على تفكيري، وبقيت طوال اليوم أفككه وأحلله وأجمعه وأطابق بينه وبين الآية الكريمة.. لأحاول أن أضع أصبعي على موضع الخلل الذي شعرت به..! إلى أن وجدته بفضل الله تعالى.*

*فما رأيك ؟* 
*هل أنتقل للنظر في الميتة وفسق والنجاسة الحسية وما سألتني عنه ؟ ( لترجيح أي الاستدلالين في "فإنه" الصواب ) أم مصر على أن الضمير يعود على لحم الخنزير حصراً.. أو لديك تعقيب أو اعتراض أم اكتفيت أم ماذا ؟* 

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك.*

----------

